# Surf scrimmage weekend - B05



## Wez (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks Surf for hosting a fun Sunday scrimmage day, I thought it was a good game.  Those two big forwards you have are incredibly good and challenging to defend.  I was blown away with #58's explosive speed.  Your whole squad is very talented, should be a fun season!


----------



## Purabarca (Aug 28, 2017)

What was the score if I may ask?


Wez said:


> Thanks Surf for hosting a fun Sunday scrimmage day, I thought it was a good game.  Those two big forwards you have are incredibly good and challenging to defend.  I was blown away with #58's explosive speed.  Your whole squad is very talented, should be a fun season!


----------



## Wez (Aug 28, 2017)

I lost track, Surf started to drop em on us toward the end, maybe 5-4 or 6-4, I think.  Was great soccer.


----------



## Purabarca (Aug 28, 2017)

High scoring game, must of been fun to watch


----------



## Wez (Aug 28, 2017)

Purabarca said:


> High scoring game, must of been fun to watch


It's going to be a fun DA season for sure, so many great teams.  Can't wait to see LAG and LAFC mixing it up.


----------



## Dominic (Sep 1, 2017)

I remember Surf invited us to a scrimmage about 7 years ago at the polo fields. They had a full spread of food for us, and ez ups.


----------

